# A Long Journey



## Raffa (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to let you all know that recovery is possible, as I'm now free of my symptoms 95% of the time. I never thought it would be possible. I started suffering with severe depersonalisation/derealisation in March 2015, and since then it's been an incredibly long journey of agony.

For all that time, I've been eating healthily, keeping a regular sleep schedule, exercising regularly, relaxing in epsom salt baths, taking fish oil capsules, taking daily walks (with my dog), trying to take my mind off of it by listening to music, watching comedy, going outside as much as I can when it's sunny and just generally keeping myself relatively busy. It's been a long battle, and a few months ago, I started to see the light.

With perseverance and belief, this condition can be overcome - it just takes patience. Keep the faith everyone; try to see this as a chance to make positive changes to your life. Yes it may be really difficult to deal with, but the brain does heal - it's just a longer process than the rest of the body.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

How was your DP/DR triggered?


----------



## Raffa (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine started by consuming psilocybin mushrooms. It was the intensity and horror of the experience that caused the DP/DR to start I think. It's been a long way back and it just takes time - it will take some people longer than others.


----------

